# Adding FX Loops to the SuperHeterodyne Receiver voices Subdivider/Multiplier?



## Fuzzonaut (Sep 19, 2019)

I have built and enjoy a SuperHeterodyne Receiver and thought it might be fun to run the the Multiplier and/or Subdivider voices through other pedals like reverb, delay, flanger etc. (or another SuperHeterodyne Receiver  )

Best "place" would be right before they hit the mixer, I guess. I'd also like to have the loops on a switch, to be able take them out of the circuit and have normal operation.
And I asume a stereo jack could do the send and return of each voice.

Could that be done and if yes, how? Or is it rather a bad idea because ....  I don't know ... out of phase or impendance something-something?

Thanks!


----------

